# (solved) kdelibs-4.10.2 Abbruch beim compilieren

## demiurg

Ein etwas merkwürdiger Effekt, der mit der Stablemarkierung für kde 4.10.2 aufgetaucht ist.

1. Testistallation für gentoo mit demaskiertem ~amd64 kde-Set

KDE 4.10.2 ist seit Verfügbarkeit demaskiert ~amd64 installiert und funktioniert.

2. Produktivsystem für Gentoo als Parallelinstallation auf gleichem PC -andere HD

Heute Portagetree aktualisiert und beim Versuch kde-4.10.2 bei den kdelibs-4.10.2 mit emake failed abgebrochen.

use Flags bei beiden Installationen identisch.

Merkwürdigerweise bricht ein erneutes emerge kdelibs-4.10.2 bei der funktionierenden Testinstallation jetzt nach der Stabelekennzeichnung auch an der gleichen Stelle ab. 

Auf anderer Hardware ist gestern die Aktualisierung auf kde 4.10.2 ohne Fehler durchgelaufen.

/var/temp/portage ist über tmpfs im RAM abgelegt. Die Kontrolle mit einer Ausnahmeregel das Paket auf der Festplatte zu entpacken und zu übersetzen (für große Pakete) brachte keine Veränderung.

Google oder Gentoo-Bugs brachten für mich keine Erkenntnisse.

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.11.62 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.10-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.10-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8165048 total,   5523312 free

KiB Swap:    3911820 total,   3911820 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 01 May 2013 11:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.8 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 apng berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus declarative device-mapper dri dvd dvdr embedded encode ffmpeg fortran gdbm gpm gudev hwdb iconv ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k kde lame mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ntfsprogs ogg opengl openmp pam pcre phonon png policykit python qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session smp sql sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff udev unicode vlc vorbis webkit x264 xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

emerge -pqv '=kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2'

```

ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2 [4.10.1-r1] USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 handbook jpeg2k mmx nls opengl policykit semantic-desktop sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -fam -kerberos -lzma -openexr -spell {-test} -zeroconf (-upnp%)" 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/katepart-4.10.2 [4.10.1] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.10.2 [4.10.1] USE="ffmpeg%* (-aqua) -debug -exif% -pdf% -taglib%" 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/nepomuk-widgets-4.10.2 [4.10.1] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdesu-4.10.2 [4.10.1] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.10.2 [4.10.1] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

```

auszug aus dem log

```

[ 47%] Built target kdeui

make -f nepomuk/CMakeFiles/nepomuk.dir/build.make nepomuk/CMakeFiles/nepomuk.dir/depend

make -f nepomuk/rcgen/CMakeFiles/nepomuk-rcgen.dir/build.make nepomuk/rcgen/CMakeFiles/nepomuk-rcgen.dir/depend

make -f kdeui/tests/CMakeFiles/kcolorutilsdemo.dir/build.make kdeui/tests/CMakeFiles/kcolorutilsdemo.dir/depend

make -f kjsembed/kjscmd/CMakeFiles/kjscmd.dir/build.make kjsembed/kjscmd/CMakeFiles/kjscmd.dir/depend

make -f kio/misc/CMakeFiles/kmailservice.dir/build.make kio/misc/CMakeFiles/kmailservice.dir/depend

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build'

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/CMakeFiles 

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build'

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/CMakeFiles 

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build'

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/CMakeFiles 73

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build'

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/CMakeFiles 

[ 47%] [ 47%] make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build'

cd /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_depends "Unix Makefiles" /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2 /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2/kio/misc /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kio/misc /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kio/misc/CMakeFiles/kmailservice.dir/DependInfo.cmake --color=

[ 47%] [ 49%] [34m[1mGenerating qrc_kjscmd.cxx

[0mcd /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kjsembed/kjscmd && /usr/bin/rcc -name kjscmd -o /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kjsembed/kjscmd/qrc_kjscmd.cxx /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2/kjsembed/kjscmd/kjscmd.qrc

[34m[1mGenerating ui_kcolorutilsdemo.h

[0m[34m[1mGenerating ndo.h, ndo.cpp

[0mcd /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kdeui/tests && /usr/bin/cmake -DKDE4_HEADER:BOOL=ON -DKDE_UIC_EXECUTABLE:FILEPATH=/usr/bin/uic -DKDE_UIC_FILE:FILEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2/kdeui/tests/kcolorutilsdemo.ui -DKDE_UIC_H_FILE:FILEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kdeui/tests/ui_kcolorutilsdemo.h -DKDE_UIC_BASENAME:STRING=kcolorutilsdemo -P /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2/cmake/modules/kde4uic.cmake

cd /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/nepomuk && /usr/bin/onto2vocabularyclass --name NDO --encoding trig --namespace Nepomuk::Vocabulary --export-module nepomuk /usr/share/ontology/nepomuk/ndo.trig

Dependee "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kio/misc/CMakeFiles/kmailservice.dir/DependInfo.cmake" is newer than depender "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kio/misc/CMakeFiles/kmailservice.dir/depend.internal".

Dependee "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kio/misc/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake" is newer than depender "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kio/misc/CMakeFiles/kmailservice.dir/depend.internal".

[35m[1mScanning dependencies of target kmailservice

cd /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_depends "Unix Makefiles" /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2 /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2/kjsembed/kjscmd /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kjsembed/kjscmd /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kjsembed/kjscmd/CMakeFiles/kjscmd.dir/DependInfo.cmake --color=

[34m[1mGenerating qrc_templates.cxx

[0mcd /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/nepomuk/rcgen && /usr/bin/rcc -name templates -o /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/nepomuk/rcgen/qrc_templates.cxx /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2/nepomuk/rcgen/templates.qrc

Could not find parser plugin for encoding trig

make[2]: *** [nepomuk/ndo.h] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build'

make[1]: *** [nepomuk/CMakeFiles/nepomuk.dir/all] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

Dependee "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kjsembed/kjscmd/CMakeFiles/kjscmd.dir/DependInfo.cmake" is newer than depender "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kjsembed/kjscmd/CMakeFiles/kjscmd.dir/depend.internal".

Dependee "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kjsembed/kjscmd/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake" is newer than depender "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2/work/kdelibs-4.10.2_build/kjsembed/kjscmd/CMakeFiles/kjscmd.dir/depend.internal".

[35m[1mScanning dependencies of target kjscmd

```

ist zwar bei 47 % aber die einzige Fehlermeldung bevor das System bei 50% stehen bleibt

----------

## firefly

der eigentliche fehler fehlt in der ausgabe.

----------

## lituxer

 *Quote:*   

> Heute Portagetree aktualisiert und beim Versuch kde-4.10.2 bei den kdelibs-4.10.2 mit emake failed abgebrochen. 

 

Falls das letzte Update schon einige Tage her ist, solltest Du erst einmal ein revdep-rebuild machen. Danach funktioniert es wieder.

Denn vor ein paar Tagen gab es ein icu update. Dieses muss erst mit einem revdep-rebuild ausgeführt werden  Weil dabei einige Python und QT Pakete neugemacht werden.

----------

## demiurg

revdep-rebuild hats gebracht. 

Eine  javscriptbibliothek war ausgestiegen und verursachte den Neubau von libreoffice und webkit-gtk. Ich habe webkit-gtk mal ein wenig zugeschaut, da läuft auch allerhand javakram mit. Das würde dann den Bezug der Fehlermeldung während des Übersetzens der javascriptconsole (kjscmd) der kdelibs erklären.

Danke für die Hilfe.

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

hatte heute die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Nach ein wenig suchen im Net hab ich komischerweise media-libs/raptor als Übeltäter gefunden, neu kompiliert und schon gings auch mit den kdelibs ab. 

webkit-gtk musste ich auch neu bauen, aber das lag an einer Fehlermeldung von Vuescan, völlig unabhängig von kdelibs.

----------

## Josef.95

 *demiurg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Could not find parser plugin for encoding trig
> 
> ...

 

Dies sollte sich normal mit einen rebuild von raptor und/oder soprano beheben lassen, siehe zb auch im https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=466504

----------

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

reemerge von soprano und raptor hat auch bei mir geholfen...

Gruss

Sven

----------

